# Reparatur von CNC und SPS Baugruppen



## RSD (26 August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.
Ich habe seid kurzem eine Firma gergründet die sich auf die Reparatur von SPS und CNC Baugruppen spezialisiert hat.
Also falls jemand Probleme mit Harware hat, einfach unter

www.rsd-electronic.com

anfragen.
Spezialgebiet ist Siemens, Omron und Telemecanique.


----------



## lorenz2512 (26 August 2005)

Hallo,
der Sitz der Firma ist in Italien :?: Wird die Reparatur nach Aufwand oder Pauschal abgerechnet :?: Die AGB sind leider nicht in deutsch.


----------



## RSD (26 August 2005)

*AGB`s*

Hallo Dietmar,
die deutschen AGB`S sind in Bearbeitung. Leider musste ich die italienischen AGB`s zuerst fertigstellen. ( Italien )
Die Reparaturen werden Pauschal verrechnet. Ausser der Reparaturaufwand ist wirklich gering z.B. Sicherung dann wird nach Aufwand abgerechnet.
Aber bei den meisten Baugruppen werden immer Standartbauteile gewechselt, damit die Baugruppe nicht nach 2 Wochen wegen einen anderen Fehler ausfällt.

grüsse

stefan


----------

